
Show HN: Create HTML5 webapps with a SQL back end in minutes - zubairq
http://appshare.co
======
zubairq
I am still posting this same link to Hacker News, since I still haven't got
the messaging right. Anyway, you can make full HTML5 apps using Appshare.
Please give me your feedback

